# Losing weight? Please keep this going! Motivation & inspiration thread.



## chameleonmary (Jan 7, 2008)

Ladies/gents,

I realised a few days ago that I am back at the weight I originally was before I lost my 14kg (which is around 30 pounds). I am hoping to get back on track, lose that weight again and perhaps another 10-15 additional pounds.

I know what I need to do... I know what to eat and how to work out. I just need inspiration and motivation! I was thinking of quotes, suggestions, stories and support

I am sure I am not alone, and I am trying not to think about that box of chocolates I have on my desk for my birthday... lets help each other!

I would like to start the motivation and inspiration by saying that as good as something tastes, it must not override the feeling of losing weight!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 7, 2008)

I am blaming my lack of motivation on the drab weather.  It's been so yuck outside lately.  I think that I will have to look at bathing suit pictures.  Maybe, I will put one by my computer for motivation.  I think that might get me off my tuff.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 7, 2008)

good luck! you can do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 what i usually do is go on youtube and type in WORKOUT or EXERCISE and copy lots of different workouts, write them down in a lil book i have and write how many times i have to repeat it and i change routines every day and it really works but it burns bad the next day lol hope i helped


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm training for a marathon...so I'm hoping that the training will help me drop a few pounds (OK, more than a few) and at the end I will feel like I've accomplished much more than just weight loss!!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 7, 2008)

After losing weight, I love the fact that my belly shrunk and doesnt flap over my pants anymore lol. My cellulite has been drastically cut down. Working out feels amazing!


----------



## Ithica (Jan 7, 2008)

I lost a stone last year and i've pretty much done it by eating healthy. I work out 3/4 times a week with dvds and like the gym ball workouts. I find if i sit around all day and plan to work out later on in the day I put it off because ive had time to think negitively so i work out as soon as i get up, if I have to work then Ill get up and hour earlier to do it ^_^  - Sets me in a great mood for the day ahead too.

Oh also, I had a fresh homemade smoothie nearly every other morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tasty and good.


----------



## quinntastic (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree that variety is a key motivator so you don't get bored easily with your workouts.  

Do you have a trip or special occasion coming up that you could work towards?

Do you have a person that could work out with you so that you can motivate each other?  

It also helps to have a visual image of where you want to be, like some super hot babe celeb in a bikini, so every time you look at it you say,  "That's what I want to look like!"

Whatever you decide, good luck!  You are making a great choice for yourself.


----------



## argyle_socks (Jan 7, 2008)

I just want to say good luck to everybody that is trying to loose weight, I know how it feels. I gained a lot of weight last year, and I was overweight to start with. But that's okay, because I'm going to work on it know, and I have a goal. I want to fit into a Betsey Johnson dress by June. (High school graduation...)

I noticed that reading other people's weight loss blogs make me feel very inspired. I like reading this one: My Medical Weight Loss Diary . Even though she's going about weightloss in a different way, it makes me feel like I can do it too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When exercising, I realized that songs with a heavier and faster beat make me want to keep in time with the beat, so I walk/run/move faster. And if they are peppy, they make you feel less miserable. (Well, running makes me miserable.)

And just remember that even if it's hardwork now, it'll pay off later. You won't just look healthier, you will be healthier.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jan 8, 2008)

To Argyle and all - thanks for your lovely words! I am just loading my MP3 player with some work out tunes, trying to force myself onto my elliptical and then going for a walk! I think it might just be hard easing into a routine.  And whats more frustrating is that my goal is many, many months away and I am so impatient, I want things done yesterday!

I googled weight loss and tips a while back and came across a proanorexia forum... after reading through some of the entries, I was overcome with sadness. They are on the total other end of the spectrum, feeling guilty for eating a sandwich and asking how many calories there is in a skim milk latte at Starbucks.  

I guess what I am getting at is that it isn't just the overweight who are struggling with weight loss, but its the very skinny sometimes. Its sad how much people can be consumed with the idea that thin = beautiful. I know I wont ever be a size 6 or 8 (Australian) and would be thrilled to be a 10 or 12, but this infatuation with 2, 4 or even size 0 is scary. If you are ever bored, search for  "The Truth About Size Zero" on youtube and you will be surprised at  just how it can affect you.


----------

